# Northern Forum Day



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

date *28th June*

Location *Pumphreys Coffee Roastary, shop and showroom NE21 4JJ*

Host *Stuart Lee*

To prepare/padlock your wallet the website gives a good indication of what we can buy http://www.pumphreys-coffee.co.uk

Arrival: Time to be agreed

Roastary tour with explanations of the roasting process.

Green bean sorting

Water testing followed by coffee cupping using 2 different roast profiles and various waters

Afterwards for those who would like to, a coffee & beer crawl around newcastle

Flat Caps Coffee (UKBC Northern winner 2013)(UKBC 2014 finalist & Superheat Sanremo best espresso)

Contacted Joe and dependent on how busy he is theres a possibility to get a close up look possibly hands on and taste of coffee from an EK43 for those interested.

Pink Lane coffee (another fantastic independent) 9Bar Coffee (They have a kees lever and beer and "the best cheese toastie in the world")

Then have a craft beer crawl. (and see how great it is in Newcastle in the evening)

Dat bar Newcastle (for food and beer), Lady Grey, Bacchus, Brewdog Newcastle, The broad Chare and potentially a walk along the quayside to the Free Trade Inn (Initial list)

Fantastic Coffee, Fantastic food and fantastic beer Whats not to like, great atmosphere in all bars if you drink pop or porter


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

CoffeeJohnny (definite)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny (definite)

Systemic Kid


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny (definite)

Systemic Kid

dfk (with fingers crossed, for part of it!)


----------



## CoffeeMate (Jun 8, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny (definite)

Systemic Kid

dfk (with fingers crossed, for part of it!)

CoffeeMate


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny (definite)

Systemic Kid

dfk (with fingers crossed, for part of it!)

CoffeeMate

CharlieJ (If I can scrounge a lift or find others from round here that want to go and share fuel and I'll drive I can't drink alcohol because of my meds so I guess this makes some kind of sense for me to drive).


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks for the replies so far, it's a while off but it's nice to see already some are looking to come.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny (definite)

Systemic Kid

dfk (with fingers crossed, for part of it!)

CoffeeMate

CharlieJ (If I can scrounge a lift or find others from round here that want to go and share fuel and I'll drive I can't drink alcohol because of my meds so I guess this makes some kind of sense for me to drive).

Jason1wood


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Do my post edits show up? just incase please keep checking as more will be added as it becomes available, the latest update is the visit to a cafe running an EK43 and dependant on how busy he is the opportunity to see it up close, possibly hands on.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just to let you know I've not forgotten about this, Stuart is competing tomorrow so I am not troubling him with the particulars of the day yet. For those of you who want to put a name to a face then tune in to

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/17176419 tomorrow.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Spoke to Stuart today and have updated accordingly have a look if you could be interested in coming along.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll throw my hat in for this one


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just to mention that for those travelling up by train it would be a good idea to meet at Pink Lane coffee before heading up to Pumphreys in blaydon.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Just a bump on this as it's getting closer and it's in the window for cheaper rail fares for those going by train. See the first post for details of the day itself


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Realised my name wasn't even on the list , but unfortunately I can't make this date now .

Bump for those that are northern and can ....ll


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Is there any more interest? Not that far off and would be cool to get an idea of numbers. Thanks.

Also I'm considering driving from South Wales and I pass through the midlands so Worcester and Brum are possible pick up points. Thing is I may stay two nights.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

John I would really like to come but can't commit 100% yet as I'm still waiting for the local hospital to reschedule my pilonidal sinus surgery, so depending on when that is I may or may not be able to make it as I won't be able to drive for at least a week or 2 following the op.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

At this rate I'm just going to knebworth instead


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> At this rate I'm just going to knebworth instead


Still up for it. Would it be a good idea to re-do the list?


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi folks seems not to be a fantastic amount of interest in this? I'm not online a lot at the moment due to sky knocking my services off for no reason. Also I've had an increase in meds so am very dopey and dizzy at the moment making looking at a mobile screen a bit of a challenge. If anyone is able to keep an eye on this thread that would help a lot. Also I can still re arrange the date if it meant getting more interest. Please let me know your thoughts.

Cheers folks

CJ


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> I'm not online a lot at the moment due to sky knocking my services off for no reason.


Just taken them well over a week to get mine sorted. Their diagnostics is rubbish on the helpline, router was broken but they faffed around booking Openreach engineers to look at it telling them the line was down


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Might have to knock this on the head? Could still do Newcastle beer & coffee bash on another date if we can arrange a suitable date. When I get my Internet back on I hopefully can try and see what's going on with the forum in general too.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Can I just say I would have been interested but the date doesn't work for me


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oop north said:


> Can I just say I would have been interested but the date doesn't work for me


 .... Aplogies same here .


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I grew up in Blaydon (Stella) and passed Pumphreys every day on my way to school, so would have been interested in coming up for this but the date doesn't work for me either.


----------

